# What If...Drag racing Day.....



## Zerogravity (Jan 31, 2007)

Ok Cali peeps...here is the question. If i told you we all would be able to race at Cal Speedway 1/4 mile ALL DAY and it be a private party, would you all go?
Obviously there is a catch. Its costs. If it were $100 and a minimum of 75 cars had to show, would you pay that amount and KNOW you will be running at least 10 times?

I need your thoughts boys...i think if we have a private Nissan party, we can get a great event going. I mean...no cops to bother us and get arrested/impounded. Just US and the track ALL DAY.

What do you all think?


----------



## Zerogravity (Jan 31, 2007)

Here are pix of teh last event on January last year.

http://prismphotos.com/gallery...t=474


----------



## Zerogravity (Jan 31, 2007)

update:

"Charlie,

The Nov. 9th event may get cancelled, because it's simply too close to the Oct. 26th 
and Nov. 30th events. If the Oct. 26th event get sold out in 2 weeks or less, then we 
may still push through the Nov. 9th event.

If we can get at least 75 cars 1 week prior to the event, then we can make it happen. 
Problem is, we can't start the sign up for the Nov. 9th event until the Oct. 26th event
have commence or until it's sold out. If we don't sell out the Oct. 26th event, then that 
only leave us 1 week to determine if the Nov. 9th will happen or not. That may not be
enough time to get at least 75 cars, but we can certainly try.
Registration now started for the Oct. 26th event.

Thank you.

Alternative Motoring
www.alternativemotoring.com"

So here is the dilema peeps. Do we still shoot for Nov. 9th or just play it safe and either choose October 26 or Nov. 30? LMK guys.


----------



## Zerogravity (Jan 31, 2007)

Sign ups are open! Home
Hopefully we get enough to get this event going. If not, you will either get your refund or transfer your payment to the November 30th date.


----------

